
Ugly architecture to blame for housing crisis - thomasfl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcbjWGj3jBk&feature=youtu.be
======
nibs
I think that rich countries are having their social benefits priced into
houses.

Where I am (Canada), house prices in some major metro areas fairly closely
follow what school district you are in. So we have "high quality public
education" which you then pay for in mortgage interest and principal instead
of tuition. This (mostly) still results in people getting what they pay for,
but it also leads to strange distortions.

The more the world becomes globalized, the more people will start pricing the
social benefits of a location into the cost of living, simply by going there
and driving up demand.

Eventually a given government social program dependent will be commoditized to
the extent that you can work in a high cost of living centre but with the
exact same quality of life as you would in the equivalent low cost of living
centre. Just with less zeros on your income and bills.

The video makes a great point about how people want a net benefit to the curb
appeal of a given area, but it is also an issue of pricing things into housing
that used to be priced into the products themselves.

------
thomasfl
The narrator on this video is Alain de Botton. It doesn't say so in the video
nor the description on the youtube page. It's a shame really, since all his
books are great reads.

